# Great News to Rejoice Over



## ralphmnj (Mar 19, 2010)

Piper posted this on his blog regarding a news story in an English-language Chinese newspaper.


----------



## au5t1n (Mar 19, 2010)

Great news.  for the saints in China.


----------



## dudley (Mar 19, 2010)

Great news !


----------



## Mrs. Bailey (Mar 20, 2010)

Praising the Lord for this example.


----------



## Rich Koster (Mar 20, 2010)

I hope the stage is being set for one of those "Great Awakenings" in China that will also modify the government.


----------



## Skyler (Mar 20, 2010)

Whoa. *picks jaw up off the floor*


----------

